# Подвывих копчика



## Алексей1183 (30 Мар 2017)

Год назад, может чуть больше появилась ноющая в области копчика. В основном проявлялась во время сидения. Плюс неприятные ощущения в ягодицах как будто затекает там все. Потом неприятные ощущения появились когда лежал и стоял. Падал на эту область лет десять назад, больше не припомню. Сперва пошел к урологу. Было воспаление предстательной железы. Думали проблема в этом. Прошел курс лечения. Воспаление прошло. Боль вроде стала меньше немного. Но все равно осталась. Было как то терпимо. Месяц назад решил все таки посетить неврологога. Сделали снимок кт вроде. Обнаружили подвывих копчика. Протрузию 4мм и неполную аномалию киммерли. Плюс посетил уролога и опять воспаление предстательной железы. Невролог назначил курс лечения мильгамма, мидокалм и катена по одной таблетки в день. Две недели. Легче немного стало, но боль осталась. Продлил курс мидокалма и катены на месяц, плюс массаж. В это время были периоды, что даже не чувствовал боли. Но потом она опять появлялись неприятные ощущения которые присутствуют и сейчас. Что мне делать?


----------



## AIR (30 Мар 2017)

Алексей1183 написал(а):


> Что мне делать?


Выложить не описание, а снимки в прямой и боковой проекции..


----------



## La murr (30 Мар 2017)

@Алексей1183, здравствуйте!
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Алексей1183 (30 Мар 2017)

Спасибо, вечером обязательно сделаю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2017)

Кто-нибудь на копчик нажимал?
Больно?
Где копчик знаете, с крестцом не путаете?


----------



## Алексей1183 (30 Мар 2017)

Вроде знаю. Между ягодиц отросток. Трогать его неприятно, но не больно. Выше нигде не больно.

Я был у двух неврологов. На втором приеме меня всего гнули и кололи иглами. Доктор поддержал курс лечения первого доктора и сказал беречь себя


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2017)

Именно там где анус.
Нажимать на него не больно. Хорошо.
Ощущения не когда сидите и встаёте, а когда лежите и стоите. Правильно.
Ощущение не имеет односторонности и не смещается в пах?


----------



## Алексей1183 (30 Мар 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, бывает смещается в пах. В основном все ощущения когда сижу. В последнее время и когда лежу. Вставать никогда не больно.

И еще часто бывает когда сижу, в районе ягодиц не знаю как это место правильно называется. Чувство такое как будто на костях своих сижу. Даже думал может попу надо качать, худая.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2017)

Алексей1183 написал(а):


> Чувство такое как будто на костях своих сижу. Даже думал может попу надо качать, худая.


Или сидеть на мягкой подложке.


Алексей1183 написал(а):


> Бывает смещается в пах. В основном все ощущения когда сижу. В последнее время и когда лежу. Вставать никогда не больно.


В пах с одной стороны или просто в пах?


----------



## Алексей1183 (30 Мар 2017)

Я сейчас более точно посмотрел устройство позвоночника и мне кажется, что основные неприятные, болезненные ощущения все-таки в области крестца и потом отдает в копчика. Извиняюсь за неточную информацию. плюс еще во время сидения присутствуют неприятные ощущения в тазобедренном суставе с обоих сторон, иногда отдает в левую ногу немного.


----------

